# Blk/tan (F) 5 months, Vancouver, WA



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I am fostering a 5 month old female german shepherd puppy. She's excellent with younger kids, loves people but is kind of scared of cats. She has never seen cats before she came to us. She's fine around other dogs when she gets to know them the first day. Gave her a bath today and blow dry and she did WONDERFUL! Low drives, settles nicely in the house, actually she sleeps all the time. Is potty trained and has held it for up to 10 hours. Kind of odd considering I let her out every hour. Knows some commands. Her name is Shasta. 
The reason why she was given up was because of where they live, she would have been shot since she wonders off the property and goes to the neighbors house where her parents are. She is updated on all of her shots but is not spayed. Thank goodness considering that would be to young to spay. She's very petite so she wont grow up to be a huge dog. Excellent temperament. Anyone who is looking for a mellow shepherd, this is the dog for you! I hope someone can give her a good home!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

She is very cute. How long have you had her? It seems quite odd that a 5 month old puppy would sleep all day. Have you had her checked out by the vet?


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I've had her for a few days and have taken her everywhere I can. We did take her to the vets and he said everything was fine. She is from American lines and has little to no drives so I wouldn't expect her to be on the go all the time. I don't know how the people trained her when it came to relaxing in the home, so this could be another reason why she likes to sleep. Maybe I shouldn't say all day but most of the day she likes to sleep. But I do take her on walks with my other dogs and she loves it.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

well there's some ears to grow into. whata beautiful girl.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

* I just sent you a PM. Does she LIKE to get out and run and be adventurous, or does she just want to be a home body?*


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

* Does she seem like she would still protect the family or house if needed? Does she bark when someone comes to the door or anything? *


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

She likes to go out a play at the park and today more of her personality is coming out. She LOVES to play with toys and chew on them, it's that chewing phase.







She loves to play with my dogs, especially Cody. He's so gentle with her. Well, any shepherd would bark if someone comes to the door, whether it's a friendly bark or not. She has barked. Right now she's a baby so I wouldn't expect her to protect the family right now, she's a playful pup, as she should be.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Do you have any pictures of her standing up? I just need to talk to my wife, but I'm pretty sure I want this girl. *


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Just make sure you don't keep her outside. The people who owned her want her to go to a good home where she wont be kept outside or ignored. She loves to be with people and since more of her personality has came out, she's more confident around cats. She loves to play with toys. She is a very soft dog so no harsh yelling. I hope she can go to a forever home. There is another person who might want her too. I don't know how she is with babies but I do know with kids around age 6 and up. She was very wiggly and happy but almost knocked them over with excitement so she does have to be watched around children since she likes them.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Ok.. Well, I can promise you she would not be kept outside or ignored in any way. I really want her. And I have permission haha.. So put me on the list! *


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

she is adorable!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Looks like she might have a forever home, yay!


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Yup! Mine! What do you think of the name Nakita? It means 
"unconquered". I like it. *


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Very cute, I think she'll like that name.


----------

